# how to expaned zephyr to 5 amp



## trainsdavid (Jan 25, 2013)

please how do i increase zephyr extra to 5 amp system, thanks david


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

you really don't the zephyr will always be a 3 amp system. what you do is get a 5amp booster and add that to the block you want to be 5 amp

for example your zephyr is 3 amp and that runs the yard then you have your main(s) wired to the 5 amp booster it connects through the loco net so the zephyr still controls everything.

someone kick me if i'm saying it wrong


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

True indeed with a minor difference...the Zephyr was a 2.5 amps system,the newer Zephyr Extra is 3 amps.

The command station + booster setup may be what Trainsdavid needs but then may be it's not so.We could be a better help if we knew more like:
-Is he having power shortages?I suppose so.
-Is his layout broken into electrical blocks?If not,some rewiring is on order for the command station/booster setup.
-Does he just want a little more power all over the layout without rewiring,then he can unplug the Zephyr from the layout,plug it to the booster only and operate the whole layout through the booster.The Zephyr is then used as a throttle only.

The size and design of the layout,number of trains operated,etc...have an effect on what he needs.Increasing the power available isn't always the right thing to do.


----------



## trainsdavid (Jan 25, 2013)

i want to expand layout and use more sound locos thanks david


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

You will also need a power supply for the new booster. If you are expanding think about going 8 amp t is a small bump in price compaired to doing it later.


----------

